# Ama's Writing Commissions/Proofreading/Critiques!



## Ama L. Thea (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey, y'all! Just letting you know about this new lovely thing...

I am a professional writer giving my services back to the fandom! I'll:

write SFW and NSFW fiction;
proofread your work;
critique your work;
probably a lot of other snazzy stuff, if you think of it before me.
Multiple payment methods accepted. Check out my full ruleset, as well as samples, at Extended Writing Commission Info -- ama-l-thea's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Oct 30, 2016)

There's such thing as a Professional writer?

Does that mean I can be a professional turian as well, guys?!


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jun 22, 2017)

Can I tell you a vague summary of a story in progress in which I am unsure if the 'big plot hook' is effective enough. Basically, an M Night Shamalan twist, as in The Sixth Sense.


----------

